# Ford 4000 Diesel Fuel Filter



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I have noticed that my 1970 Ford 4000 has a single canister type fuel filter, but European models have dual fuel filters. That seems like a good idea. does the dual filter system use the same elements, or are they smaller and total filtering area the same with both systems? Can I convert my single filter system to a dual filter system? I saw that Yesterday's Tractor has a complete dual filter assembly including elements. Will this bolt up to my existing attachment holes, and is it worthwhile doing this?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't know why some tractors have single and some have dual.
You see the dual type more on the older US made tractors too. Note the one in Hightech1953's post below.
Before you order a dual one check the prices on the lines from the pump to the filters. I believe they can be very pricey if you have to change any of them.
All three of mine have the single type.
Probably won't change.
My thinking is: there's a million of those tractors with single type and they've collectively clocked a few billion hours that way. So I ain't going to fix what ain't broken.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> I don't know why some tractors have single and some have dual.
> You see the dual type more on the older US made tractors too. Note the one in Hightech1953's post below.
> Before you order a dual one check the prices on the lines from the pump to the filters. I believe they can be very pricey if you have to change any of them.
> All three of mine have the single type.
> ...


Hoodoo Valley and I have been having a similar conversation about truck brakes. Its had 1 filter for 50 years and still runs fine, so why mess with it now. I think I will leave well enough alone and concentrate on the numerous other items that need attention.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Same filters for single and dual heads.

Find equivalents for:
CAV 7111-296
Delphi (HDF) 296


----------

